# Mora



## Nick_MSI (2. Juli 2010)

hallo,

für meine wakü möchte ich wohl einen mora verwenden und jetzt is die frage 
ob ich 9x 120 mm lüfter oder 4x 180  lüfter verbauen soll 
ich hab gehört das die 180 nen höheren luftdruck haben 
kann mir da villeicht  jemand weiterhelfen 
wären diese gute 180 mm lüfter ? : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan AP181 Air Penetrator


----------



## zøtac (2. Juli 2010)

ich würd 180ger bevorzugen, die können bei geringerer Drehzahl mehr Luft wegschaufeln -> leiser


----------



## hydro (2. Juli 2010)

Sie kosten einfach weitaus weniger als 9 Lüfter und haben weniger Totpunkte, da es nur 4 Lüfternaben sind.


----------



## Nick_MSI (2. Juli 2010)

hab ich durch die 180ige aucheine bessere kühlleistng ?


----------



## Monsterclock (2. Juli 2010)

Liegt wahrrscheinlich im Toleranzbereich der Messung wenn die Lüfter auf gleicher Lautstärke laufen. (Also du merkst es net)


----------



## zøtac (2. Juli 2010)

hydro schrieb:


> Sie kosten einfach weitaus weniger als 9 Lüfter und haben weniger Totpunkte, da es nur 4 Lüfternaben sind.





> hab ich durch die 180ige aucheine bessere kühlleistng ?


ich denk mal ja


----------



## Nick_MSI (2. Juli 2010)

aso ok danke


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich hab mir die frage auch gestellt.

Günstiger ist es nicht unbedingt weil 4x18 cm lüfter kosten ca. 80 euro und dafür kriegt mann auch 9 gängige 12cm lüfter. 
Auch von der kühlleistung her kann mann schlecht sagen was nun besser ist. 
Natürlich haben 9x12cm@1200rpm einen besseren durchsatz als 4x18cm@700rpm (rein theoretisch).

Rechenbeispiel Volumenstrom@ max rpm

enermax magma12cm              9x117,49 m³/h       ----->    *1060*
silverstone 18cm                    4x254,9 m³/h                 ----->    *1020*

Nahezu gleich.

Ich würde nicht den airpenetraitor empfehlen, wozu der gerichtete luftstrom beim radi ? Eher für gehäusebelüftung geeignet.  
Meiner meinung nach wären die andere 18 cm serie von Silverstone besser, welche von 500 bis 1300 regelbar sind  (leider nur in weiss).
Die werd ich auch in meinen 1080 radi verbauen.

gruss, micha


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2010)

Imo brauch man keine 1300rpm bei einem 1080er Radi.
4 180er kosten 48Euro und 9 120er mindestens 75, für vernünftige!
Also mir würde die Wahl leicht fallen


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Juli 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht den airpenetraitor empfehlen, wozu der gerichtete luftstrom beim radi ? Eher für gehäusebelüftung geeignet.
> Meiner meinung nach wären die andere 18 cm serie von Silverstone besser, welche von 500 bis 1300 regelbar sind  (leider nur in weiss).
> Die werd ich auch in meinen 1080 radi verbauen.
> 
> gruss, micha



Die Serie würde ich auch empfehlen, aber es gibt durchaus schwarze und sogar LED Lüfter in dieser Serie.

Die schwarzen nennen sich F*N*-181.


----------



## Nick_MSI (3. Juli 2010)

aber es kommt beim radi ja nich nur auf m³/h an sondern nich auch auf den luftdruck?
und der is bei den 180 bestimt doppelt wenn nich soga dreimal so hoch


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Juli 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Die Serie würde ich auch empfehlen, aber es gibt durchaus schwarze und sogar LED Lüfter in dieser Serie.
> 
> Die schwarzen nennen sich F*N*-181.



Ja , die haben aber nur eine max rpm von 700.


Wenn es auf das letzte kelvin nicht ankommt reichen die sicher . Gutes P/L  Verhältniss


Caseking gibt den luftdruck an.
Aber ob solche theoretischen werte auch genauso auf die praxis übertragbar sind, weiss ich nicht.

Beispiel: vergleich 12/18 cm

*+ *18  cm Silverstone 

Drehzahl: 700 U/min
 Airflow: 167,6 m³/h
 ALuftdruck: 0,98 mm-H2O
 Spannung: 7 - 13,2 V
 Stromverbrauch: 1,8 W / 0,15


*+* 12cm Noiseblocker black silent  xl2


Drehzahl: 1.500 U/Min
Airflow: 98 m³/h
Luftdruck: 1,044 mm-H2O
Startspannung: 4 V
Spannung: 12 V
Leistungsaufnahme: 1,8 W / 0,15 A

gruss, micha


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Juli 2010)

1200U/min sind für eine Wasserkühlung, und erst recht bei einem Mo-Ra als Radiator, wohl uninteressant. Bei 120mm Lüftern mögen 1200U/min wohl noch relativ leise sein, aber bei einem 180mm Lüfter sind schon deutlich mehr Luftverwirbelungen zu hören. Dafür ist der Druck bei letzteren (bei gleicher Drehzahl) aber auch viel höher, und darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Nick_MSI (3. Juli 2010)

aba die meisten 180 die mit 1200U/min laufen sind auch sehr laut


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2010)

ich finde meine Silverstone ab 700 Umdrehungen deutlich hörbar.


----------



## Nick_MSI (3. Juli 2010)

und 700 is ja schon das wenigste mit glaub 18 dB und dann noch die verwirbelungen 
welche 120 kann man denn gut auf den mora tun die auch leise sind ?
diese sind leise und haben luftdurchsatz :Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12L - 800rpm


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2010)

Das minimum meiner 180er ist ca. 330Upm.
Wenn Scythe dann S-Flex, aber es ist eigentlich egal welchen du nimmst, ab 800-900rpm sind alle hörbar.
Selbst meine NB- Black Silent Pro empfinde ich ab 850rpm als störend.


----------



## Nick_MSI (3. Juli 2010)

is der mora denn auch passiv seht gut ?


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2010)

Nein, aber vollbestückt mit Lüfter auf 300-500rpm reicht der Mora zur Kühlung gut aus und ist dabei fast genauso leise wie Passiv


----------



## Nick_MSI (3. Juli 2010)

kann man die 180ger auch auf 300-500 rpm drosseln ?


----------



## hydro (3. Juli 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181 Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181 79042

Die werden sogar auf unter 300 rmp drehen, eher so in Richtung 200-250


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Juli 2010)

Die richtige lüftersteuerung vorrausgesetzt.
Hier wurde mal der vorgänger mora 2 pro getestet ,
vom mora3 finde ich noch keine results.

siehe anhang


----------



## Spiff (3. Juli 2010)

Meine 180 von silverstone krieg ich auf 300 runter weniger geht nicht! Max RPM ist ca780-820. Das sollte schon reichen. Ich regle die Lüfter mit einer Scythe Kaze Master Pro.

Habe diesen *Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181 Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181 79042



*


----------



## Nick_MSI (3. Juli 2010)

und was für eine lüftersteuerung wäre am besten ?
hab ne sentry 2 von nzxt


----------



## Speedy100 (3. Juli 2010)

hi..

könntest dir diesen auch nehmen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 PRO White Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 PRO White 36082

*Mfg

Speedy*


----------



## Pumpi (3. Juli 2010)

N'abend

Hab 3 von den 700 U/min Silverstones in meinem "relativ geschlossenem" Gehäuse und bin begeistert. Ein 180er bei 700 U/min ist ca. so laut wie ein 140er Xigmatek bei gut 700 U/min. Die Dinger fabrizieren aber ganz schön Schwingungen ,hab deshalb meine zwei am Boden hängend gelagert .Der selbstgeflexte Aufnahmebereich ist wohl nicht ganz so stabil  . Das Problem sollte sich aber an einem massiven Mora 3 erübrigen. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das so was im freien bei 1000 U/min laufen sollte. Was besser kühltechnisch abschneidet (9x120 oder 4x180) bei gleicher Geräuschkulisse würde mich allerdings auch brennend interessieren. Ich Wette wir werden es zuerst im Luxx erfahren.

Die 180er sind stehend wie liegend gleichermaßen supertoll, kein Wunder das Watercool dafür ne aufnahme anbietet. Ich begreife nicht warum es keine 180x360 Radi's gibt, bietet sich doch bei den Gehäuseabmessungen am ehesten an für ne knackige interne Wakü.

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## Nick_MSI (3. Juli 2010)

stimmt sonein 180x360 Radi wäre schon geil  
@ pumpi hab leider keine ahnung wie laut ein 140 xigma is 
kühlt deine wakü denn gut ?


----------



## Pumpi (3. Juli 2010)

Meine Wakü existiert bis jetzt nur in meinem Kopf. Seit das Phänomen Thermi aufgetaucht ist beschäftige ich mich sehr viel mit dem Thema. Hatte zuerst an einen Phobya Nova 1080 gedacht, als ich vernahm das der neue Mora sehr dick ist und außerdem noch mal ne bessere Qualität hat, hab ich mir überlegt 2 von meinen 180ern in Zukunft daran zu hängen. Wird aber erst akut wenn ich billig eine zweite 480 schieße, mit einer find ich's noch gut unter Luft erträglich. Dazu kommt mein Armageddon auf der Cpu der wie ich schätze seine Arbeit auch nicht viel schlechter machen kann als ne Wakü (in Verbindung mit zwei 140ern) .

Wenn die leistung vom Mora 3 so gut ist wie er aussieht, dann ist er sogar ein Preisleistungskracher aus deutschen landen.

Wenn Wakü dann richtig, sehen wir wohl ähnlich, und deshalb bleib ich erst mal noch bei Luft wie Du meiner sign. entnehmen kannst.

ergänzend: Ein Xigmatek 140er ist bei 700U/min ungefähr so laut wie andere hochwertige 140er(Noiseblocker/Noctua etc.), bei 1000 U/min ist er dann allerdings im vergleich lauter und außerdem Nebengeräusch anfälliger. Direkte Allgemeine Geräuschvergleiche lassen sich leicht ergooglen.

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## Spiff (4. Juli 2010)

So würde ich den MO-RA ausstatten. https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/faad2e3eb34de3de148c0759cde751df

Die dann mit 5V oder 7V laufen lassen.


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

Spiff schrieb:


> So würde ich den MO-RA ausstatten. https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/faad2e3eb34de3de148c0759cde751df
> 
> Die dann mit 5V oder 7V laufen lassen.



was sagt der rest denn dazu ??


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2010)

Find ich blöd 
1. Lüfter liegen am 230V Anschluss, d.h. immer seperat ausschalten.
2. Es gibt einen MoRa3 für 4x 180er Lüfter
3. Ist es nervig falls man mal mehr Leistung brauch die Lüfter umstecken zu müssen, da ist eine vernünfitge Regelung besser.

Wie viel Geld steht denn zur Verfügung?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Wenn die Steuerung zu teuer sein sollte, dann einfach eine Scythe Kaze nehmen


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

also ich würde alle kabel mit nem adapter zu einem machen und den einen dann noch qan meine 
sentry 2 anschließen 
den mora hatte ich garnich gesehen 
an die 600 € will ja was vernünftiges


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht die PLanung bisher aus?


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

die planung der wakü ?


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

also das wäre meine vorstellung der wakü 
der kugelhahan is das ablassventiel
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2010)

Sie haben noch nichts in Ihren Warenkorb.

Musst den schon speichern


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

oh vergessen 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/6c455d064a8508c3a11dd02fc4a43227


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2010)

So, verbessert:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> So, verbessert:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter



schnellkupplungen schonmal garnich , weil die eh nur drosseln
der gpu kühler mag ich nich und den agb auch nich
und die standtfüße sind überteuert bau ich mir selber


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube die Schnellkupplungen werden den Durchfluss in keine bedenklichen Regionen bringen, vorallem nicht mit einer Laing oder gar Ultra.
Einen HK Black Chrome kaufen aber 20 Euro für Standfüsse sind zu teuer? :>


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2010)

> schnellkupplungen schonmal garnich , weil die eh nur drosseln


Die Koolance machen gerademal ~15l/h pro Paar aus, sind praktisch und die erreichten Durchflusswerte bleiben mit einer Laing noch weit im "sattgrünen" Bereich.


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

ja sicher
hatte erst den plan den mora an die seitenwand zu machen 
aba ich stell den dann jetzt doch lieber daneben 
also doch schnellkupplungen 
aber dann die laining in meinem warenkorp
und is das ne gue idee son kugelhahn ? oder bei schnellkup das wasser rauslassen ?


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2010)

Zum Wasser ablassen ziehst du einfach an der Kupplung den Schlauch ab. 

Die Laing aus meinem Korb reicht dicke, hat einen bessere Deckel und ist leiser.


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

asoo 
wie viel meter schlauch sol ich denn nehmen ?
4 m oder 6m ?


----------



## Spiff (4. Juli 2010)

Hab bis jetzt immer 4m Schlauch bestellt. Sollte reichen. Hab aber nochnicht so viel Erfahrung mit exterenen Lösungen evtl braucht es da auch mehr.


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2010)

mit 4-6m fährst du schon sehr gut und hast (bei6m)einen kleinen Vorrat übrig


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

bei den ps tüllen soll ich dann auch noch schellen kaufen ??
wäre mir sicherer weil b in schüler und kann nich soschnell was tauschen
wenn ich mir ne wakä anschaffe


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2010)

> bei den ps tüllen soll ich dann auch noch schellen kaufen ??


Nein, sie heissen nicht umsonst _perfect_ Seal.


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

aso
bin nich gut in englisch 
aba ich weiß was es heißt dank


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

was is denn der unterschid zwischen 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 PRO Black Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 PRO Black 36083
und
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT Black 36077


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2010)

Hier findest du alle Infos:

Produktpreview --> MO-RA3 360 - Serie - WATERCOOL Support - Watercool


----------



## Nick_MSI (4. Juli 2010)

aso ok


----------



## Nick_MSI (5. Juli 2010)

soll ich die lüfter saugend oder blasend verwenden ?


----------



## Pumpi (5. Juli 2010)

Ob blasend oder saugend ist ziemlich egal, solange Du dabei keine heiße Luft nach unten pusten willst ,die Dir dann eigentlich wieder entgegenkommen will.

Mal nebenbei : Deine ganze Zusammenstellung könnte mir auch gut gefallen.

Allerdings ist das ganze doch ein wenig oversized für unteranderem 2x 5770, und eine Cpu kühlung die Du nicht grad dringend brauchst. Dein Megahalems ist doch ein tolles Eisen. Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das deine Graka's so laut sind, dafür so teure Kühler? Währ vielleicht ne andere Investition in dein Hobby nicht im Moment sinnvoller?

die Wakü im Grunde, ist bestimmt ne gute Investition in die Zukunft. Aber wie das eben mit solchen Spekulationen ist, hat man dann oft etwas, was man so vielleicht nicht ganz in der Form braucht.

Mfg Pumpi


----------



## Nick_MSI (6. Juli 2010)

@ pumpi
rüste um auf ne 5870 und mit wakü is allet leiser und besser gekühlt


----------



## Pumpi (6. Juli 2010)

Oh sorry ! Hätte ich auch checken können.

5870 klingt schon viel logischer


----------



## empty (8. Juli 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Die Koolance machen gerademal ~15l/h pro Paar aus, sind praktisch und die erreichten Durchflusswerte bleiben mit einer Laing noch weit im "sattgrünen" Bereich.



Keine Ahnung aber ist nicht bauartbedingt der MoRa sowieso ein eine riesen Durchflussbremse? Da machen die Schnellkupplungen auch nichts mehr aus! 

Bei so 60 l/h dürfte so ziemlich überall im Wasserkreislauf die Wassertemperatur gleich sein. Hier spielt es keine Rolle bezüglich de Wärmekapazität von Wasser sondern eher die Luft, die limitiert?!?

BTW: Ich habe noch keine Reviews vom MoRa3 gesehen, gibts die schon? Ich bin mir auch am überlegen ob ich mir den Radiator zu holen, aber ich frage mich: Reicht meine Aquastream XT? Ich will die super Anzeige und auslese nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2010)

> Keine Ahnung aber ist nicht bauartbedingt der MoRa sowieso ein eine riesen Durchflussbremse?


Nein, der ist auf hohen Durchfluss optimiert. (sagt Rico WC Cheffe)

Leider gibt es noch keine Reviews und es wird sicher noch ein wenig dauer, bis die entsprechenden Samples da sind.


----------



## empty (9. Juli 2010)

Na das ist dochmal eine Antwort. D.h. die aquastream wird sicher reichen (wenn auch nicht mit so grossem Durchfluss als mit einer Laing) oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Bimek (15. Juli 2010)

Die aquastream reicht locker !!
Ich hab nen Mora3 Lt mit 9 YateLoon@7V, Watercool Heatkiller, Radeon 4890 vonEK und ein Gigabyte P55 UD4 unter Wasser. mit an der Pumpe eingestelltem silent mode ( 61Hz)  komme ich auf  über 90 L/h, ds reicht locker !

Also keine Angst vor Mora + Aquastream.... passt sehr gut

LG


----------



## Madz (15. Juli 2010)

Yate Loon.... das war mal ein dicker Griff ins Klo. Es braucht kein Orakel um zu sagen, dass die in 2-3 Jahren alle kaputt sein werden oder viel lauter sind. Hättest du mal vernünftige Lüfter gekauft.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Juli 2010)

So fürchterlich und verdammenswert wie die heute allenthalben runtergemacht werden sind die YateLoons nicht.
Ja sie haben große Serienstreuung und ja sie halten nicht immer ewig, aber sie schneiden im Vergleich zu vielen Lüftern der gleichen Preisklasse insgesamt nach wie vor oft besser ab. Loonies mit 20€-Lüftern zu vergleichen ist irgendwo daneben - wobei auch da nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt . 
Ob es sich wirklich rentiert bei ner Vollbestückung eines Mora auf teure Edellüfter zu setzen, die zusammen mehr kosten als der Radiator und, wenn´d dumm läuft weder leiser sind noch länger halten, sei mal dahin gestellt. 
Das Risiko, dass die Loonies früher ausfallen oder ein paar dabei sind die klackern ist in der Tat da - zumal sie auch nicht besser wurden mit der Zeit - aber eine kostengünstige Alternative stellen sie dennoch dar. Da fällt es dann auch leichter mal einen ausgefallenen Lüfter zu ersetzen .


----------



## Bimek (15. Juli 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Yate Loon.... das war mal ein dicker Griff ins Klo. Es braucht kein Orakel um zu sagen, dass die in 2-3 Jahren alle kaputt sein werden oder viel lauter sind. Hättest du mal vernünftige Lüfter gekauft.



Die laufen seit 2 Jahren ohne Probs und superleise bei 7V ..... und kosten gerade mal 40€ >> 9 Stück !!
Selbst wenn sie nach 2 Jahren kaputt gehen würden..... sind sie das Geld alle mal wert.

Net alles schlecht reden was man nicht mag....


----------



## Madz (15. Juli 2010)

> So fürchterlich und verdammenswert wie die heute allenthalben runtergemacht werden sind die YateLoons nicht.


Von meinen alten Loons lebt leider keiner mehr.


Insgesamt hätte ich lieber auf Noisenlocker gesetzt. Kostet zwar 75€ für den ganzen Radi, aber NB gibt 5 Jahre Garantie und tauscht sofort aus, sollte ein Lüfter schleifen/klackern.


----------



## Icecream (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,
finde es erstmal klasse, dass du dich für einen großen Radiator entschieden hast( hab auch ein Mora )
Viele Leute Bauen sich eine Wasserkühlung damit sie schön Leise und Leistungsstark ihren PC kühlen
und dann sparen Sie am entscheidensten Bauteil den Radiator
Ich würde dir 4x 180mm empfehlen ist 
-einfach viel Leiser(unhörbar)
-weniger Kabelsalat
-mora ist für Passivbetrieb ausgelegt und ein kleines Lüftchen 
 steigert die Kühlleistung enorm und mehr Luftdursatz bringt fast nichts


----------



## Nick_MSI (16. Juli 2010)

also würden 4 180iger auf 300 unhörbar sein ?
welche 180iger hast du denn icecream ?


----------



## L.B. (16. Juli 2010)

@Icecream: Der Mora ist nicht auf Passivbetrieb ausgelegt. Zumindest solange er an der Gehäuseseitenwand befestigt ist. Denn die Lamellen liegen dann so, dass keine Konvektion stattfinden kann. Der Mora hat dann wahrscheinlich die Kühlleistung eines Single-Radiators. Allerdings reicht wie du schon sagtest ein kleiner Luftstrom, damit der Radiator seine volle Leistung entfalten kann.


----------



## shooter3406 (16. Juli 2010)

also ich bin mit meinem mora2 sehr zufrieden (mal abgesehn davon, dass die lamellen viel zu leicht verbiegen)

verwende 4x Scythe SlipStream 120mm im Dauerbetrieb (unterste Reihe und der mittlere = unhörbar) wenn mal etwas mehr Wärme produziert wird, schalt ich die restlichen 5 Lüfter (ebenfalls Scythe) dazu, ist erst hörbar wenn man mim Ohr beim Mora ist. Temp Probleme hab ich keine (außer ich vergess die 5 Lüfter dazuzuschalten :/)

Die Scythe's kann ich nur empfeheln sind echt wahnsinn, hab davon welche seit ca. nem Jahr im Betrieb, keine Lautstärkenerhöhung wahrnehmbar (enstaube alle 3Monate mit Pressluft)

lg
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...p-Stream-120mm-SY1225SL12L-800rpm::10803.html


----------



## L.B. (16. Juli 2010)

@shooter3406:  Bau dir doch eine Schaltung, die die 5 Zusatzlüfter ab einer bestimmten Temperatur automatisch zuschaltet.


----------



## empty (16. Juli 2010)

Jetzt bin ich gerade total erschrocken, da ich mir vor 3 Tagen den MoRa3 bestellt also die 9X120 Version da ich hier verstanden habe man könne diesen mit 4X180 Betreiben.
Jetzt hab ich kurz ausgerechnet 9X120 geben 1080 aber 4X180 geben 720 also können die 4 Lüfter gar nicht alles abdecken jetzt bin ich gerade totalverwirrt .... o.O bitte um Klärung, imho kann ich noch retten ist noch in Bearbeitung ....


----------



## Madz (16. Juli 2010)

Rechne mal die Außenmaße der 4 180er Lüfter zusammen! sie decken alles ab. Also keine Panik!

An deiner Stelle würde ich auf die 4*180er Version wechsel. Lässt sich leichter verkabeln und braucht weniger Drehzahl.


----------



## empty (16. Juli 2010)

Phuhaaa jetzt hat sich meine Panik einen Streich erlaubt ..... alles klar  Hab grad meinem Supportmenschen geschrieben  macht ja zum Glück kein Preisunterschied .... phaaaa wir dämlich


----------



## Nick_MSI (17. Juli 2010)

@shooter3406 deine tmps von der graka sind etwas hoch oder ?? und der cpu is echt kühl degegen 
welche luffis haste denn die 800rpm ?


----------



## empty (21. Juli 2010)

Einleitung - Watercool MO-RA 3 PRO vs. Watercool MO-RA 2 PRO

Die ersten Reviews sind raus  und es sieht genial aus


----------



## Cey (21. Juli 2010)

Also genial aussehn tut so ein Kasten, der nur im Weg steht, meiner Meinung nach nicht, und wirklich brauchen tut das doch außer 4xGTX480-Usern eh niemand.


----------



## Bimek (28. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du nen OC-Quad und ne 480 super-silent und "wirklich" kühl halten willst ist ein Mo-Ra schon erste Wahl, 
>> 4*480GTX hälste auch mit nem Mora nicht im Zaum


----------



## empty (28. Juli 2010)

Arbeitest du für die NASA? Für was braucht man 4*480GTX? Oder irgendwelche Proteine am PC Falten?


----------



## Plonk (28. Juli 2010)

Naja ich hab nen Evo1800. Brauch den auch nicht aber sieht halt toll aus der Riesenklopper


----------



## Icecream (28. Juli 2010)

EVO 1800 ist ja Krass, was hast du für den bezahlt.


----------



## Plonk (28. Juli 2010)

100 Euro inkl. Versand. Hab ihn gebraucht erstanden und war/ist in nem super Zustand.


----------



## Madz (28. Juli 2010)

Und ich hab im Luxx letztens einen verpasst.


----------



## Plonk (29. Juli 2010)

Ja langsam werden sie rar. Ich habe meinen jetzt schon ein knappes Jahr, war aber in dem Sinne noch nie im Betrieb *g*


----------



## Skaos (29. Juli 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Und ich hab im Luxx letztens einen verpasst.



Das wird dann wohl der gewesen sein, der an mich ging 

130 mit Lüftern und Verstärkerplatine was will man mehr


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Gute Angebot, 130 sollten ja schon allein die Lüfter kosten ;>D


----------



## Skaos (29. Juli 2010)

Naja sind 15 Loonies drauf, aber dennoch ein super Angebot, da hast du recht


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auf meinem neuem MORA 9 Scythe Slip Stream 1900RPM drauf ;D
Die Lautstärke stört mih nich, aber die Dinger machen eben 180Kubik ;D


----------



## Skaos (29. Juli 2010)

^^Hilfe, also wenn ich mir nen großen Radi hole dann doch um leise eine gute Leistung zu bekommen.. 

Aber wo wir grad bei unsinnigen Dingen sind.. in meinem System hängen ein 360er, ein240er und noch zwei 120er Slim..  .. naja wenn der 1800 da is werd ich wohl den Höhepunkte der Unsinnigkeit erreicht haben (aber das Angebot war so nice da konnte ich nich anders) werd evtl meine Laing auf ne Ultra umlöten müssen ..  .. die Fläche von mehr als 2 Moras für Mobo, HDDs, RAM, Q6600 und 5870 tut sicher nicht wirklich Not, aber naja ist halt ein Hobby..


----------



## Bimek (29. Juli 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinem neuem MORA 9 Scythe Slip Stream 1900RPM drauf ;D
> Die Lautstärke stört mih nich, aber die Dinger machen eben 180Kubik ;D



Mit 1900 U/min haste max 1-2°C weniger Wasser Temp als mit 800-1000... Das ist der grosse Unterschied zum Mo-Ra 2.
Probiers mal aus 

Quelle:
Temperaturen & Durchfluss - Watercool MO-RA 3 PRO vs. Watercool MO-RA 2 PRO


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt stört mich nicht, wie laut mein System ist, ich höre eh immer Musik oder Zocke ;D
Und eigentlich gefällts mir ;D


----------



## Bimek (29. Juli 2010)

War nur ein Vorschlag für langweilige Tage **hehe


----------



## Madz (29. Juli 2010)

Meine Ohren bluten schon bei der Vorstellung an die Geräuschemissionen...


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nich, eigentlich höre ich sehr gut (sagt auch mein Ohrenarzt ;D) und trotzdem stört mich es nicht, ich blende diese Geräusche einfach aus. Wahrscheinlich ist es so, wer erst einmal auf ner HD 4890 und GTX480 gezockt hat den bringt nichts mehr aus der Ruhe ;D


----------



## Madz (29. Juli 2010)

Zitat VDC (Luxxer): "Silent ist der Wille sich nicht an nervende Geräusche zu gewöhnen." Recht hat der Mann. Mein Rechner ist so leise, dass ich ihn schon mehrmals aus- statt eingeschaltet habe.


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

Haha ... du hasts geschafft  naja kann mir nicht passieren da meiner Leuchtet wie ein Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## hardwarekäufer (30. Juli 2010)

Wieviel db schafft einer der Lüfter bei dem Gegendruck im MoRa ?

Ich tippe mal auf 35db bei 1900 U/min

Dann haste bei 9 davon einen gesamtschalldruck von etwa 45db für die Lüfter.. mich würds stören 

Sieht nicht nach viel aus, aber das ganze ist auch logarithmiert, also im umkehrschluss exponentiell: 10db mehr = doppelt so laut


----------



## empty (30. Juli 2010)

naja ich schätze mal so er hat 4x180er Lüfter ...

und ich schätze das diese maximal bei 800rpm laufen


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juli 2010)

empty schrieb:


> naja ich schätze mal so er hat 4x180er Lüfter ...
> 
> und ich schätze das diese maximal bei 800rpm laufen



Ähm nein - er hat doch selbst geschrieben, dass er 9 S-Slex mit je 1900U/min im Einsatz hat... 

Mir persönlich wäre es auch zu laut!

MfG


----------



## empty (30. Juli 2010)

sorry hab ich was anderes gemeint ... und mir wäre es wahrscheinlich auch zu laut


----------



## Nick_MSI (30. Juli 2010)

also wenn mir lautstärke egal wär würde es eh nur einen geben 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000


----------



## Madz (30. Juli 2010)

Nein, sowas: 120mm Lüfter Delta Electronics AFB1212SH / High Power - yakkaroo Hardwareversand -


----------



## Plonk (30. Juli 2010)

Sry Madz aber die Ultra sind stärker, wenn schon dann "richtige" Delta mit 230V-Anschluss


----------



## Madz (30. Juli 2010)

Die hatte ich eigentlich gesucht.... 6000 u/min.


----------



## L.B. (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn schon denn schon. Rechner vorschnallen, fertig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spaß beiseite, die meisten Radiatoren profitieren aufgrund des hohen Lamellenabstandes, sowieso nicht von so hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. Juli 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Die hatte ich eigentlich gesucht.... 6000 u/min.



http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB120x120x38mm.pdf

Seite 2
 Den FFB 1224XHE (die Reihe gibts leider nur als 24V oder 48V Version, mit 449,58 m^3/h bei 6300 U/min @ 78 W Leistungsaufnahme, bis 43,31 mm Wassersäule Druck, bei "flüsterleisen" 73,5 dB-A ...


----------



## empty (22. August 2010)

Ich muss gleich mal nachfragen, ich habe vernommen das die Silverstone Lüfter zum Teil brummen und es solche gibt die silent sind. Naja was Silent auch immer mag heissen. Jetzt frage ich mich hat einer Erfahrung mit ihnen? Meine 4 hab ich heute an meine Lüftersteuerung gehängt und mal bei 100% laufen gelassen und ich habe ein Summendes (r-r-r-r-r-r) vernommen, so nun frag ich mich ob das schon unter Silent gehört oder ob ich die zurückschicken soll und neue verlangen. Kann ich noch machen da ich eh noch auf den MoRa warte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2010)

Ohne eine Lautstärkereferenz wird man dir vermutlich nicht viel mehr sagen können, als "hängt vom Gehör ab". Der eine "garantiert" einem, dass etwas unhörbar (oder zumindest nicht heraushörbar) ist, der andere rät vom gleichen Exemplar ab, wenns um Silent geht... - brauchbar sind nur Vergleichswerte. Über die Silverstone habe ich bislang noch keine Klagen gehört, aber z.B. auch nichts herausragendes zur Lagerqualität.


----------



## empty (23. August 2010)

Okey danke, wenigstens etwas .... ich werde die mal montieren und dann mal schauen ...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. August 2010)

Nick_MSI schrieb:


> also wenn mir lautstärke egal wär würde es eh nur einen geben
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000



Ich hab seit kurzem 5 davon in meinem gehäuse verbaut, die laufen bei etwas unter 5V an
Bei 5v sind sie etwa auf dem lautstärke und durchsatz niveau der 120er noctua die ich vorher drin hatte
Bei 12v haben die nen enormen luftdurchsatz sind aber auch so laut wie ein 40cm ventilator (die freistehenden baumarkt billig dinger)

Wer viel durchsatz bei geringer lautstärke will und damit leben kann dass sie nicht komplett unhörbar sind sollte zu den ultras greifen, sind zwar bei max drehzahl extrem laut, lassen sich aber gut regeln
Ich wunder mich gerade warum nicht mehr hersteller lüfter mit 38mm tiefe bauen


----------

